# most of my T's and wandering spider



## Steve 88 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey, i joined a while back but never posted, just though i'd pics of some of my spiddies

Cyriopagopus schioedtei sling





My obt, i think juvy now, about 7cm legspan.





cuppienius salei (central american wandering spider)





Gbb sling





P pulcher sling





P regalis AF





P rufilata





c fasciatum sling





Megaphobema mesomelas sling





My no.1 girl Martha the Rosea






i also have boehmei sling, s crassipes, l parahybana, euthalus 'chile flame' but ive put quite enough pics up already haha.

hope you enjoyed

Steve


----------



## danni (Jan 29, 2009)

They are all really beautiful.
I hope my baby rosea grows up like yours <3


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 29, 2009)

thank you danni, im sure your rosea will grow into a beauty


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2009)

*Look at that OBT! I can't wait for mine to grow up some more!

*


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 29, 2009)

they really are beautiful, just moved mine and it hasnt gotten round to making a proper burrow yet so its on display all the time, better make the most of it  

its very chilled out for an OBT too, never had a threat posture off it, just likes to ruuuun


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice shots
That wandering spider is pretty cool.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 6, 2009)

pretty cool is an understatement, that thing is beautiful....how big is it it seems huge but that could just be the angle of the camera.


----------

